# Castor & Pollux Organix



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I wanted to write about using the Organix dog food with Jackson so far. I don't really ever see too much about this food and I think it's underrated.

I've actually been really pleased with Castor & Pollux Organix. I would have never looked into feeding this food before Jackson's issue with his stomach/supposed-pancreatitis but I started with the Weight Mgt. formula and now he's on their regular Adult formula and no, it's not grain-free (though they do offer one) but I'm_ really_ pleased with this food.

For one, he LIKES it. This is a dog who I've never been able to get to eat regularly in the mornings and the only way he'd eat consistently every day was with wet food mixed in or something else yummy. This food... I pour 1/4 cup in the bowl in the morning and he actually EATS it! Kibble. By itself. Amazing. It's really nice to see him enjoying his meals. I do put some warm water on it sometimes though, which he seems to really like. On occasion, I'll put a dab of canned food still or some cooked chicken, but not every meal and it hasn't made him picky to just the kibble yet.

His body condition seems to have improved. He's always been in good shape and muscular but I can't really explain it... he just looks really good lately. Maybe more definition, or toned? Don't know if the food is 100% to credit, but it has to be a part of it. His poops have been perfect... twice a day, hard (but not too hard) little logs (lol). His tear staining and eye boogers are very minimal - practically nothing. His energy has been great.

Oh, and did I mention he actually ENJOYS eating it? LOL. Like, I've been using it as training treats. Again, a dog who would never eat kibble as a treat.

But just thought I would give my review. Wondering if anyone else had success with it.










We Are The Leader In Organic & Natural Food for Pets | www.castorpolluxpet.com

Anyone know anything about the company in particular, where the food is manufactured, know of any recalls, etc?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have 2 bags of the puppy formula that I will transition Lola to after we finish the BB Wilderness puppy. Petsmart had a coupon for buy 1 get 1 free so I thought I would try it. It is good to hear from someone who is already using it and having good results. I will post on my results once Lola starts it and has time to adjust. If she likes it and does well it will be in her rotation.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I've never used the food but frequently hear good things about the company.

The lady from Dog Food Project likes their stuff and she is about as uncompromised as anyone.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i think as long as a food is a 4 star rated food it's better to feed a 4 star rated food that ur dog loves than a 6 star that they hate. for example, evo has me a lil wary since they are owned by proctor and gamble, but winston eats his food like it';s going out of style!!! i even did a test and poured a cup of evo in a measuring cup(his nose is bigger than the cup) and he ferociously tried getting every last ''treat'' out lol

sounds like castor and pollux is the ''best'' food for jack
also i think their grain free formula looks way worse than the one you are feeding...yours looks decent but the grain free looks awful


Jacksons Mom said:


> I wanted to write about using the Organix dog food with Jackson so far. I don't really ever see too much about this food and I think it's underrated.
> 
> I've actually been really pleased with Castor & Pollux Organix. I would have never looked into feeding this food before Jackson's issue with his stomach/supposed-pancreatitis but I started with the Weight Mgt. formula and now he's on their regular Adult formula and no, it's not grain-free (though they do offer one) but I'm_ really_ pleased with this food.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd agree with that, RC. Pick a true premium food and if your Dog prefers one over another... I wouldn't pay attention to some online rating tool(though I do think the online rating systems are more of an asset than some give them credit for).


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Castor & Pollux is headquartered just about 12 miles from where I live. Consequently, we see it sold in grocery stores around here (not the national chains ones though). But where it is actually manufactured is still a mystery to me. I haven't been able to find that out.

Glad to hear your dog is doing great on it. It does seem like a pretty good grain-inclusive formula.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I haven't used it but wanted to say, Hi Brit, I knew I recognized Jackson!


----------

